# two new ones ground lip



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2008)

New Improved nice shape and unique top 
 the other;s a Woodbury from Jersey
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2008)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2008)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2008)

pic of the tops


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2008)

I've only dug three with tops like this
 enjoy privvydigger


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 7, 2008)

Dont know anything about them but i can sure say i like em []


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Nov 7, 2008)

[].....Nice Jar's......Old Too............[8D]


----------



## SunGlass (Nov 7, 2008)

Good looking jars, look old.

 Wonder what they once held?


----------



## ajohn (Nov 8, 2008)

If anyone is interested,this is what the lid and clamp look like.I always wondered if I should ever try to clean up my metal clamps to my jars?


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 8, 2008)

nice jar whats the age?


----------



## madman (Nov 8, 2008)

hey guys nice stuff! what does the lid that fits the masons look like??as far as cleaning up those metal closures , id just hit em with some oil er wd40,let it soak in then wipe it off , as far as old fruit jars go WE NEED TO SEE MORE OF THEM on this thread so lets see them old fruit jars gang! mike


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello again,  I just went through this strip of post, regarding the jars with the ground finish sealing surfaces.  Then I got to wondering if all of you collectors know about why the tops of the jars had to be ground.  There is a man in Indiana that sells a lot of fruit jars on eBay.  His eBay name is Hoosier jar.  He is in an area where apparently a lot of employees brought home fruit jars that had a big glass bubble on top of them.  They bring some big bucks at auction.  
 The bubbles were caused by the method getting the blow pipe off the top of the jar, using a burst-off method of blowing up the glass above the threaded finish of the jar.  That finish was formed in machined threads and the transfer bead in the top of the mold cavity.   Some of these bubbles were blown as the blower tilted the blowpipe to the side of the jars center line.  Some of the ones that survived, did so because the blower kept the blowpipe straight up and in both cases the blower tapped his plow pipe with a tool and the bubbles broke off the glass.  This left shards of bubbled glass on the jar top.  These were broken off by one of the assistants and the top was ground for a good sealing surface for a jar rubber vacuum seal.  If you go to Bill Lindsey's  Bottle pages you can see a neat video showing the *burst-off* method used on beer bottles.  That is:
 http://www.sha.org/bottle./index.htm   I am sure you will enjoy that illustration.

 In all honesty though I do not know how they kept from getting shards of glass from getting stuck inside the jar as tramp glass.

 More information later if wanted.
 RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello again.  Regarding the cleaning of the jar clamping devices.  I clean them some, but I find that spraying them with Extend gives the metal a nice patina and prevents further rusting action.  
 I also clean my jars with "Fast Action "STAIN AWAY +" Denture Cleaner from Wal-mart - It works great.
 RED Matthews.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2008)

we never find lids in good shape


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 4, 2008)

i dont think a lot of these jars actually sealed on the ground lip, they sealed on shoulders or neck ridges using rubbers. I think the main point of grinding the burst edge was just to keep people from cutting thier fingers off.  But I'm not a fruit jar guy so its just an assumption on my part. i know all the older masons sealed on the shoulders, not on the lips.


----------

